# Spielt ihr Spiele im Singleplayer mehr als nur einmal durch?



## d1rtyd3vil14 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey 
ist jetzt eigentlich ziemlich off-topic, aber ich hab dort im Forum nichts passendes gefunden, wo ich's reinstellen kann uuuund da meine Freunde mich immer fragen, wie ich es schaffe, Spiele mehr als nur ein mal durchzuspielen, wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ich der Einzige bin, der das macht, oder ob es noch mehr Leute gibt .



lg


----------



## godchilla85 (19. Dezember 2011)

Es kommt ganz auf das Spiel an. Die ersten beiden Gothic Teile hab ich zum Beispiel mehrmals durchgespielt


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Dezember 2011)

Die Spiele die ich mag spiele ich sehr oft mehrmals durch, zb spiele gerade ein Spiel noch einmal durch das ich Anno Domini 1998 gekauft habe 
Ich halte nicht viel von Spielen wo ich es nur einmal durchspiele, das sind meist langweilige Spiele die mich nicht sehr interessieren.
Da ich nur relativ wenige Spiele im Jahr kaufe sind meine Spiele nur was mit denen ich auch langfristig was anfangen kann.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Dezember 2011)

Kommt auf das Spiel an, CoD 4 fand ich gut, das habe ich öfters durchgespielt. Aber solche Flops wie Nfs Undercover auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## KillerCroc (19. Dezember 2011)

[X] Kommt darauf an, ob mir das Spiel gefällt


----------



## euMelBeumel (19. Dezember 2011)

[X] Kommt darauf an, ob mir das Spiel gefällt, bzw. ob das Spiel es verlangt, bei einigen Titeln schaltet das mehrmalige Durchspielen ja neue Features frei.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Dezember 2011)

Meistens spiele ich meine Games mehrmals durch.
Gerade bei Titeln wie der Assassin's Creed Reihe, Batman, Two Worlds 2 oder Just Cause 2, um nur mal ein paar zu nennen, gibt es so viel zu entdecken, dass auch mehrmaliges durchspielen wirklich Spaß macht!


----------



## Hideout (19. Dezember 2011)

Also spiele auch meistens ein Spiel mehrmals durch, besonders wenn sie wirklich gut gemacht sind und viel Liebe zum Detail drin steckt, dann kann ich gar nicht genug davon bekommen.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (19. Dezember 2011)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Da ich nur relativ wenige Spiele im Jahr kaufe sind meine Spiele nur was mit denen ich auch langfristig was anfangen kann.


 

genau so sehe ich das nämlich auch  und dass du so "alte" Spiele spielst, find ich auch sehr gut, denn die sind meistens wirklich noch am liebevollsten gestaltet


----------



## SamsonRade (19. Dezember 2011)

Mir reicht einmal meistens. 

Außer des Spiel ist wirklich der Hammer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2011)

[x] _Kommt darauf an, ob mir das Spiel gefällt._ 
So manches Game wird mehrfach gezockt wenn die Spannung nicht gerade das Niveau der Wüste Gobi bietet


----------



## michelthemaster (19. Dezember 2011)

Spiele wie Call of Duty 18 langweilen mich schon beim ersten "Durchspielen", so dass es garnicht erst dazu kommt. Wenn aber die Qualität des Spieles stimmt, wie etwa in Starcraft 2 oder Half-Life 2, dann spiel ich auch gern wieder das Spiel auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad. Dieser Fall trifft auch dann ein, wenn gute Grafikmods bzw Mods allgemein für gute Spiele kommen, dies kann ungemein zu einem weiteren Durchspielen animieren, siehe Cinematic Mod für HL2 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## The_GTS (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab bis jz alle Spiele mehrmals durchgespielt. aber GTA SA kann man einfach nicht bei mir Topen. 13 mal auf PS2 und 6mal auf PC.


----------



## Dimkkka (19. Dezember 2011)

[x] _Kommt darauf an, ob mir das Spiel gefällt.

Also ich habe Gothic II mehr mals durchgespielt, dann noch mit Addon Die Nacht des Rabens, ist zwar alt aber ich finde es hammer 
_


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Dezember 2011)

Fast immer!
Jedenfalls wenn ich es einmal durchbekomme und nicht mittendrin aufhöre!


----------



## Scorpio78 (19. Dezember 2011)

[X] Kommt darauf an, ob mir das Spiel gefällt


----------



## Eifelaner (19. Dezember 2011)

Ist bei mir auch so. Es ist stark vom Spiel abhängig, meistens geht nach dem ersten Durchspielen die Motivation stark in den Keller


----------



## Oromus (20. Dezember 2011)

Kommt bei mir auch aufs Spiel an. Monkey Island oder Batman Arkham Asylum habe ich schon öfters durchgespielt. 

Andere Spiele lassen mich da völlig kalt.


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (20. Dezember 2011)

cool, ich freu mich über die meiner meinung doch große teilnahme an der umfrage  hätte vielleicht mit 10leuten gerechnet  .. tja da fühl ich mich doch einfach mal bestätigt 



lg


----------



## Sperrfeuer (23. Dezember 2011)

Kommt auf die Spiele an. Die meistens RPGs unzählige mal, Shooter nur wenn sie mich fesseln. Metro2033, Deus Ex z.B.


----------



## Psykko0 (4. Januar 2012)

Seltenst, außer er ist wirklich herausragend (Oder es ist ein Sp-only )


----------



## Koyote (4. Januar 2012)

Nein, einmal dann wird es zu langweilig.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (4. Januar 2012)

[x] _Kommt darauf an, ob mir das Spiel gefällt.

_ich hab z.B. *Final Fantasy 7 - 10* und *Zelda OoT*  deutlich mehr als einmal durchgespielt, ganz einfach weil die games extrem geil sind.in der heutigen zeit sind mir selten SP games in die hände gekommen, die mich so gefesselt und begeistert haben. einzig *batman arkham city* werd ich wohl im extrem modus nochmal durchspielen.ansonsten spiele ich den SP einmal, damit ich es mal gesehen habe & dann gehts ab in den MP oder schrank. _
_


----------



## NotAnExit (4. Januar 2012)

Kommt drauf an, ob´s gefällt.

COD2 habe ich damals fast 3x durchgespielt. Mittel und Schwer komplett, bei Veteran ist mir kurz vorm Ende das Sys abgeschmiert, einschl. Savegames. 

Stalker - Call of Pripyat habe ich auch 2x durch.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (4. Januar 2012)

Da gibt es bei mir viele Faktoren .............


----------



## The Nemesis (4. Januar 2012)

Och, also ich hab schon viele Spiele mehrmals durchgespielt.
Baldurs Gate 2, Knights of the old republic, Final Fantasy 6-10, Zelda OOT und noch einige mehr.
Das Aktuellste war Dragon Age.
Kommt aber wirklich aufs Spiel an


----------



## Festplatte (5. Januar 2012)

Durchzocken, dann mal ein paar Wochen was anderes und dann noch mal durchzocken!


----------



## ToPPi (8. Januar 2012)

[X] Nein, nie.

Ich finde die Story meistens wichtig und wenn man die kennt ist es meistens langweilig..

Ausserdem eher generell der mp-Typ.


----------



## apfel (11. Januar 2012)

Sehr selten, z.b. wenn man mit dem durchspielen neue Features freischaltet.


----------



## EnergyCross (21. Januar 2012)

Nur ein spiel, bzw. Eine reihe:

Ratchet & Clank auf der PS2  
Einfach göttlich. meine halbe kindheit hab ich mit teil 2, 3 und Gladiator verbracht


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Januar 2012)

[x] Kommt darauf an, ob mir das Spiel gefällt


----------



## Blutengel (21. Januar 2012)

(X)_ Ja, immer.

Wenn ich mir anschaue was sich diverse Lager hier an Kleinkriegen abhalten, dann hab ich echt keinen Bock mir sowas online an zu tun! Wer sich in Foren so aufführt, dem fehlt auch die Teamfähigkeit in Onlinegames, da spiel ich lieber allein.
_


----------

